
Show HN: Embed PDF Viewing into Webpage - afabbricino
https://www.adobe.io/apis/documentcloud/dcsdk/viewsdk.html
======
afabbricino
There are several solutions today that will embed PDF viewing into a web page.
But in many cases, users suffer from a fractured and inconsistent experience
that often introduces confusion when opening new tabs. Often, those solutions
do not even adhere to standards for rendering PDFs

So Adobe has published a View SDK that is based upon our Document Cloud
platform.

The Adobe Document Cloud View SDK provides a significant benefit to display
PDFs in an environment that you control natively. It’s simple to use — only a
few lines of JavaScript are all you need to get it done. And it delivers an
“Adobe quality” reading experience that matches Acrobat rendering for text and
font, graphics, images, and page objects. All of this is important for content
owners to ensure their users are getting predictable experiences across all
desktop and mobile devices for all major browsers.

The SDK allows the content owner to control how the PDF appears using pre-
configured embed modes such as in-line, full window, or sized container. You
can customize viewing experiences with commenting, print, download, and save
functions for your PDFs.

Document Cloud View SDK also provides out-of-the-box integration with Adobe
Analytics, so you can quickly gather insights and analytics on how your
audience is engaging with the PDFs

